# Harry, Ron, and Hermione vs Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

Speed is equalized.  

Let's just see how horrid some fans are...


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

Hermione explodes their heads.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 19, 2009)

Emma Watson solos


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice Spite thread .


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Nice Spite thread .



What in the world are you talking about?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> What in the world are you talking about?



Sakura and Naruto are worthless in this match since they are both close range fighters and Naruto would need some prep to enter sage mode. Sasuke is the only one who has a chance, he could take one of them out with tsukuyomi but he then gets raped by the other two .


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

Sharingan: Only a sharingan can defeat a sharingan 


Hermione: Accio Sharingan
Harry: Thanks for the tip mate
Ron: Now have a bat up your nose


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Sakura and Naruto are worthless in this match since they are both close range fighters and Naruto would need some prep to enter sage mode. Sasuke is the only one who has a chance, he could take one of them out with tsukuyomi but he then gets raped by the other two .



I was being sarcastic dear.  Note the  emoticon.  I just want to see how many people will say Team 7 wins.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> I just want to see how many people will say Team 7 wins.



Not many unless they actually can win.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> I was being sarcastic dear.  Note the  emoticon.  I just want to see how many people will say Team 7 wins.



Oh i know you were being sarcastic. I was just playing along .


----------



## Raigen (Jul 19, 2009)

So, Team Kakashi is brought down to base human levels of speed. Doesn't stop Sasuke from opening the 1st gate to make his speed super-human nor does it stop Naruto's team from sticking lame British kids with shuriken and/or kunai. Also doesn't stop Sakura from punching the ground and shattering it, throwing the Potter-cast off their feet and keeping them from doing anything before Sasuke fireballs them and/or Naruto thousand-clones himself and just mauls the little bastards.


----------



## kumabear (Jul 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> So, Team Kakashi is brought down to base human levels of speed. Doesn't stop Sasuke from opening the 1st gate to make his speed super-human nor does it stop Naruto's team from sticking lame British kids with shuriken and/or kunai. Also doesn't stop Sakura from punching the ground and shattering it, throwing the Potter-cast off their feet and keeping them from doing anything before Sasuke fireballs them and/or Naruto thousand-clones himself and just mauls the little bastards.



Aw you're so cute.


----------



## Muah (Jul 19, 2009)

Luffy solos... u say what?

Lufffy solos


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh Raigen.

Here's my counterpoint:

"Stupefy!"


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

They get killed by Kirin.


----------



## Raigen (Jul 19, 2009)

Or Naruto just stands there and goes "Your shit doesn't work. Why? I have a giant effing demon in me. You wanna see?"

Besides, they can (or Naruto and Sasuke can) infuse Chakra into their weapons so, Potter-crew isn't stopping them. Aside from that, HP spells suck.

"Avada Kedarva!"
*dodge*
"You can't do that!"
"....I just did, bitch."


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

Rasenshuriken kills them


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

Hermione explodes Raigen's head after she is done with the three litle piggies


----------



## Raigen (Jul 19, 2009)

Naruto solos this even with speed capping. He slaughters Harry and sissy-Ron, then clones and gangrapes Hermoine for the hell of it.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 19, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Hermione explodes Raigen's head after she is done with the three litle piggies



 quote of the thread +rep


----------



## Muah (Jul 19, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Sharingan: Only a sharingan can defeat a sharingan
> 
> 
> Hermione: Accio Sharingan
> ...



Um check the sig.


----------



## Raigen (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry, no British kid can hurt me. Besides, I have numerous incarnations and HP-verse is complete garbage. My "Raigen" on WoW would stomp all these little shits.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

It cannot fit in here, it cannot fit in here. it cannot oh wait, mine fits right there


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

Sakura knock their heads of with a flick of her wrist.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

Agreed .


----------



## Raigen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Ulti (Jul 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Sorry,* no British kid can hurt me*. Besides, I have numerous incarnations and HP-verse is complete garbage. My "Raigen" on WoW would stomp all these little shits.



I call no limits fallacy


----------



## Raigen (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm Irish/Italian. I can drink, beat their asses, and then order a hit while havin me a pazone. At the end of it all it becomes just another mafia TV series like the Sopranos.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

That or you're a uselss drunk that gets fondeled as a child by your local priest


----------



## Knight (Jul 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Or Naruto just stands there and goes "Your shit doesn't work. Why? I have a giant effing demon in me. You wanna see?"
> 
> Besides, they can (or Naruto and Sasuke can) infuse Chakra into their weapons so, Potter-crew isn't stopping them. Aside from that, HP spells suck.
> 
> ...



Your God's only mistake.


----------



## Raigen (Jul 19, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Mitch Hewer kicks your face in



I don't know who that is...and I don't care. I'll cut his damn leg off with my sword (and yes, I have a sword. Well, several in fact).


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

I see you missed teh edit.
Repost


> That or you're a uselss drunk that gets fondeled as a child by your local priest


----------



## Raigen (Jul 19, 2009)

God didn't make me. I came crawling out a of a she-demon as she was giving head to Lucifer. I waved and walked out to get cleaned up before hatching plans to take over the nursery.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh so that's how you came into contact with the Pedo Priests


----------



## Ulti (Jul 19, 2009)

Poor thing


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> God didn't make me. I came crawling out a of a she-demon as she was giving head to Lucifer. I waved and walked out to get cleaned up before hatching plans to take over the nursery.



See i knew you weren't a human.


----------



## Raigen (Jul 19, 2009)

...I don't see what priests and genitals have anything to do with this. Do they fascinate you in some way? Frankly I don't want to hear your preferences.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

It's not true so you know. It's just the excuse father O'Guetti gave to your parents so they wouldn't go to the police.
You're actually just a cute little bunny aren't you.

Or you were.. before..


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

What did I say?


----------



## Knight (Jul 19, 2009)

Poor thing, that Priest must of rammed his holy "rod" up your but after he realized that you were fair game.


----------



## Raigen (Jul 19, 2009)

I said I was Irish/Italian, I didn't say I was in Ireland. Nor are any of the local priests Irish. So, don't know where you're getting this. I know I didn't meet you in some therapy group for abused adolescents. So, really Bh, we gotta know...


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

Okay no one cares GTFO.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> I said I was Irish/Italian, I didn't say I was in Ireland. Nor are any of the local priests Irish. So, don't know where you're getting this. I know I didn't meet you in some therapy group for abused adolescents. So, really Bh, we gotta know...



So all you can do is just post meme pictures?

Good to know.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

Say, you don't happen to have a trasnvestite ninja cousin do you?




You know what's the one thing Irish and Italian have in common besides Raigen and p*d*p**** Priests?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Nothing


----------



## Raigen (Jul 19, 2009)

By all means


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

Isn't that what brother MacPedo did to you once he was done?

Or so I hear.


----------



## Raigen (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry, if you're looking for a kindred spirit, you'll have to keep looking.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> By all means



Still failing I see.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

I know. I can't begin to imagine to horrible torturing things you've gone through.

Like when your mom left you too long in the confessionary.


----------



## Raigen (Jul 19, 2009)

Does anyone have an answer for this kids unhealthy obsession with priests and children?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

My only obcession is with your well being, now that you've shared this part of yourself with us.


How long have you been cutting yourself?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> then clones and gangrapes Hermoine for the hell of it.



I just imagined Emma Watson getting gang-banged.

Raigen, you have contributed.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 19, 2009)

Team Potter wins. The only advantage team 7 had was speed. Without it, they fall to the wizards' magic.

Also, ban Raigen for stupidity.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Also, ban Raigen for stpidity.



Raigen is just calling out for help, you can't blame him look just look at his life, he is constantly being sodomized in real life by trusted loved ones and in debates here on the OBD.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 19, 2009)

> Doesn't stop Sasuke from opening the 1st gate to make his speed super-human



You know what does stop him from doing that? Not being able to open any of the gates.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 19, 2009)

According to Raigen Sasuke=Rock Lee.


----------



## ∅ (Jul 19, 2009)

Who the fuck needs speed, they'll all be trapped in a genjutsu as soon as the battle starts.

But assuming it doesn't work, there's still Sasuke's chidori-blade which will instantly kill those twerps (human body structure for the lose). Unlike them, he don't need to utter a word to get that one out.

The HP-tards need to get laid, the Eragon books were better written and they were written by a kid.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

> The HP-tards need to get laid, the Eragon books were better written and they were written by a kid.



You mean the Lord of the Rings/ star wars rip off? Shows what you know.

Lol, Genjutsu that can only affect one at a time, while Harry has some degree of proeficency in occlumency working.

I give you a 2/10


----------



## Knight (Jul 19, 2009)

Raigen is suffering form the Moron Virus


----------



## ∅ (Jul 19, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> You mean the Lord of the Rings/ star wars rip off? Shows what you know.


Being influenced by and ripping of are two different things. Either way, Harry Potter is worse written vocabulary, advanced grammar. Sure the movie was shit, but then again look at the latest Harry Potter movie they fucked it up so badly that you ask where didn't they go wrong 10% of the story-line was on the screen, tops.



Banhammer said:


> Lol, Genjutsu that can only affect one at a time, while Harry has some degree of proeficency in occlumency working.


This is Mangekyo.

- this



Banhammer said:


> I give you a 2/10


And I'll give you a gold star for trying seeing how you didn't comment on the chakra-blade.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

> Being influenced by and ripping of are two different things.


It was a ripp off
Presenting proof in a second


> Either way, Harry Potter is worse written vocabulary, advanced grammar. Sure the movie was shit, but then again look at the latest Harry Potter movie they fucked it up so badly that you ask where didn't they go wrong 10% of the story-line was on the screen, tops.


Movies only purpose for me is to help my visual imagination. Compared to Eragon, the Potters are shakesperean. The vocabulary is fine, and very acessible for a children's book, and the grammer is perfect.
This is Paolin, which I agree 100%


> Firstly: no sentence will be without several adjectives and adverbs
> Secondly: dialogue will be beautiful and stilted
> Thirdly: if I'm about to use a word that isn't three syllables I'll open up my electronic thesaurus and find a replacement, then add an adjective to it
> Fourthly: lots of dialogue that, while totally innocent, can be construed as something sexual (warned again)
> ...





> This is Mangekyo.
> 
> - this


A mangekyo by itachi that never faced telepathic oponents struck more than one and  later on is fought off
Not once did you make an argument


> And I'll give you a gold star for trying seeing how you didn't comment on the chakra-blade.


I'll let you keep it. It will give you confort when you're trying to understand the concept of an exploded head being >>>>>> stretchy blade.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

http://thewordcrafter.wordpress.com/2007/10/20/eragon-vs-star-wars/ said:
			
		

> We open upon a scene where a Rebel Princess and her entourage are trying to steal away from the clutches of the evil Empire.  At great cost, the Rebels have stolen a secret from the Empire that could give the Rebels a great advantage in defeating them.  The Princess has been given the responsibility of transporting this dangerous secret.  However, the Empire has tracked them down and sent fighters, under the leadership of a powerful General, to stop the Princess and retrieve the secret.  The Princess is ambushed and captured, but at the last second manages to send the secret away in the hopes that it will come into the possessions of a former warrior that once helped the rebellion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cry more


----------



## User Name (Jul 19, 2009)

Does Harry and Co. have magic to deal with +1000 clones?  



Banhammer said:


> Lol, Genjutsu that can only affect one at a time, while Harry has some degree of proeficency in occlumency working.


Not true. 
life or death


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 19, 2009)

User Name said:


> Does Harry and Co. have magic to deal with +1000 clones?
> 
> 
> Not true.
> life or death



Fienfyre should do nicely. It's like amaterasu, except it actually burns people.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

User Name said:


> Does Harry and Co. have magic to deal with +1000 clones?
> 
> 
> Not true.
> life or death



So kishi forgot of his own limits again.. I supose Gaara is now ten times faster than lee even though he can't catch him when he's running


----------



## ∅ (Jul 19, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> It was a ripp off
> Presenting proof in a second


What you're going to pull off some "yahooanswers" on me?



Banhammer said:


> Cry more


Why would I cry? You pulled off a random blogg book review on me. If anything this would disprove your credibility.



Banhammer said:


> Movies only purpose for me is to help my visual imagination. Compared to Eragon, the Potters are shakesperean.


Watch the last one, come back and admit you're wrong.



Banhammer said:


> The vocabulary is fine, and very acessible for a children's book, and the grammer is perfect.


Keyword, children's book. Of course the grammar is perfect, it's a novel. Being perfect doesn't indicate that its advanced though.



Banhammer said:


> A mangekyo by itachi that never faced telepathic oponents struck more than one and  later on is fought off


Yeah, Xavier all over am I right? Besides, you're committing a fallacy.



Banhammer said:


> Not once did you make an argument
> I'll let you keep it. It will give you confort when you're trying to understand the concept of an exploded head being >>>>>> stretchy blade.


Stretchy blade? Are you familiar with the Naruto manga at all? Sasuke pierced Itachi's body when he sat on the throne by just pointing at him. As soon as Granger opens that whore mouth of hers she'll have Sasuke's "stretchy blade" in her throat.

Casting of a spell: Pointing wand at, uttering Latin words.
Using chidori-blade: Pointing hand at.

Guess which is faster?

Either way, this battle restricted the Naruto characters in the first place. Even with this restriction, they'll have the majority.

Other ways of winning, that dimwits don't think of:

1. Naruto making a thousand shadow-clones--early Naruto feat from the first or second chapter--Sasuke copying the technique making a thousand more (just for the overkill) Sakura changing her appearance blending in with the Narutos--or she can just die.

2. Other illusionary clones / substitution technique / smoke bombs.

3. Sasuke pirecing their throats with shuriken (his accuracy isn't restricted).

4. Sasuke's Katons, caused severe damage to mountains at the Valley of the End, it will be like blowing out birth-day candles.

I could go on but I think I've made my point.



Banhammer said:


> So kishi forgot of his own limits again.. I supose Gaara is now ten times faster than lee even though he can't catch him when he's running


He proved you wrong, stop whining.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

Harry Potter spells are hypersonic...just pointing it out


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 19, 2009)

Harry puts on the invisibility cloak and stabs them all in the back while Ron and Hermione have sex


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

A said:


> What you're going to pull off some "yahooanswers" on me?


I have nor the patience nor the energy to completly stomp you with my original essay. Take that one and be raped.



> Why would I cry? You pulled off a random blogg book review on me. If anything this would disprove your credibility.


Truth my son.
Everything about that blog is truth. Disproove it please



> Watch the last one, come back and admit you're wrong.


I mean the book and I am not



> Keyword, children's book. Of course the grammar is perfect, it's a novel. Being perfect doesn't indicate that its advanced though.





> Firstly: no sentence will be without several adjectives and adverbs
> Secondly: dialogue will be beautiful and stilted
> Thirdly: if I'm about to use a word that isn't three syllables I'll open up my electronic thesaurus and find a replacement, then add an adjective to it
> Fourthly: lots of dialogue that, while totally innocent, can be construed as something sexual (warned again)
> ...


I find the grammer exelent, you find it bawaaable, let's see what the professionals say
Mr King?


			
				Stephen King said:
			
		

> JKRowling is an excelent writer


Thank you very much


> Yeah, Xavier all over am I right? Besides, you're committing a fallacy.


the reason telepathy > genjutsu has been extreemly well covered in the obd by now. Search button is your friend, or go read the wiki



> Stretchy blade? Are you familiar with the Naruto manga at all? Sasuke pierced Itachi's body when he sat on the throne by just pointing at him. As soon as Granger opens that whore mouth of hers she'll have Sasuke's "stretchy blade" in her throat.


Genjutsu. Non canon. He has a stretchy blade, Hermione turns him into a pet rock





> Casting of a spell: Pointing wand at, uttering Latin words.
> Using chidori-blade: Pointing hand at.


The wizards cast protego
Blade is reflected back at him
The end





> Guess which is faster?


The wizards, by alot





> Either way, this battle restricted the Naruto characters in the first place. Even with this restriction, they'll have the majority.


no, they won't. Low level reality warping > Narido.
With a single muggle imperceptability charm ninjas became raped.





> Other ways of winning, that dimwits don't think of:
> 1. Naruto making a thousand shadow-clones--early Naruto feat from the first or second chapter--Sasuke copying the technique making a thousand more (just for the overkill) Sakura changing her appearance blending in with the Narutos--or she can just die.


Harry uses an imperio. Ron kills it. Mind conection causes all kage bunshins and the original naruto to be under mind controll
Try again





> 2. Other illusionary clones / substitution technique / smoke bombs.


Dellusionment charms
Fail


> 3. Sasuke pirecing their throats with shuriken (his accuracy isn't restricted).


Protego reflects it back
You fail again





> 4. Sasuke's Katons, caused severe damage to mountains at the Valley of the End, it will be like blowing out birth-day candles.


Most basic wizards know how to laugh off flames, there were witches who getting caught on purpose so they could be burned at the stake for the lulz several times.





> I could go on but I think I've made my point.


Yes. I'll give you a point allright
One out of ten


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

> He proved you wrong, stop whining.


Putting Fodder to sleep is *never* a feat in the obd.

Stop that raging hard on


----------



## User Name (Jul 19, 2009)

battlerek said:


> Fienfyre should do nicely. It's like amaterasu, except it actually burns people.


So it can make +1000 people spontaneously combust?



Banhammer said:


> So kishi forgot of his own limits again.. I supose Gaara is now ten times faster than lee even though he can't catch him when he's running


Please, give me the chapter that states that sharingan genjutsu can't work on multiple opponents at once.... please.  

Chiyo states multiple opponents could deal with the regular sharingan. People just assumed that the reason is sharingan genjutsu can't work on multiple opponents. That assumption has been proven wrong. 

Maybe, Chiyo just assumed that multiple people aren't stupid enough to stare into a sharingan all at once?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

User Name said:


> So it can make +1000 people spontaneously combust?


Kage Bunshins have the durability of a baloon.
Also, lol @ a thousand



> Please, give me the chapter that states that sharingan genjutsu can't work on multiple opponents at once.... please.
> 
> Chiyo states multiple opponents could deal with the regular sharingan. People just assumed that the reason is sharingan genjutsu can't work on multiple opponents. That assumption has been proven wrong.
> 
> Maybe, Chiyo just assumed that multiple people aren't stupid enough to stare into a sharingan all at once?


Begging? To be expected.
Please show a feat where someone sharingan genjutsus more than two fodders at once to back you up.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

Ever heard of nonverbal spells?  

And the majority of the verbal ones are just one worders.  What would genjutsu do against wizards trained with the dark arts and prevention of mind rape-age?

Btw, don't bash Harry Potter thinking it'll do any good.  Is _Naruto_ supposed to be any better?


----------



## User Name (Jul 19, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Kage Bunshins have the durability of a baloon.
> Also, lol @ a thousand


chapter 1, naruto. 
life or death



> Begging? To be expected.
> Please show a feat where someone sharingan genjutsus more than two fodders at once to back you up.


The hell? You stated sharingan can't work on multiple opponents at once. Two anbu "fodder" = multiple opponents. You were proven wrong. Move on. ktkbye.

BTW, I never said it would work on Harry.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

In the OBD, fodder aint feat.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

Whether it works on 2 or 1000 doesn't matter in the least.  Harry was able to fend off an Imperius curse, what makes you think he'll fall victim to simple genjutsu?  

This is ridiculous.  Exactly why I made this thread.


----------



## ∅ (Jul 19, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I have nor the patience nor the energy to completly stomp you with my original essay. Take that one and be raped.
> 
> Truth my son.
> Everything about that blog is truth. Disproove it please


Disprove what, the subjective opinion of a blogger?

Sure, why not? - It's the U.S. if Christopher Paolini's work was close enough to be called a rip-off of Star Wars, George Lucas would've had a case and sued him a long time ago.



Banhammer said:


> I mean the book and I am not


Well then, you're a fanboy.



Banhammer said:


> I find the grammer exelent, you find it bawaaable, let's see what the professionals say
> Mr King?
> 
> Thank you very much


You know what's funny? I googled [stephen king "jkrowling is an"] and didn't end up with any results. But yeah I latter found the commentary where he compared JKR to Meyers. Either way Eragon is better written.



Banhammer said:


> the reason telepathy > genjutsu has been extreemly well covered in the obd by now. Search button is your friend, or go read the wiki


Do you honestly think that their level of telepathy will do shit against the Mangekyo? If so I'd like proof, if not then a concision.



Banhammer said:


> Genjutsu. Non canon.


Sorry, it is canon.



Banhammer said:


> The wizards cast protego
> Blade is reflected back at him
> The end


I haven't seen worse debating in a great while, you're making it too easy for me.



Banhammer said:


> The wizards, by alot


Well then you're wrong.



Banhammer said:


> no, they won't. Low level reality warping > Narido.


In a sense ninjutsu would be reality warping for the same sense as magic is.



Banhammer said:


> With a single muggle imperceptability charm ninjas became raped.


You sure like to wank your shit to levels beyond the canon material.



Banhammer said:


> Harry uses an imperio. Ron kills it. Mind conection causes all kage bunshins and the original naruto to be under mind controll
> Try again


Imperio? No shit, he'll have to hit the right thing, you don't affect Naruto by damaging the shadow clones.



Banhammer said:


> Dellusionment charms
> Fail


Only works on their magic, try again.



Banhammer said:


> Protego reflects it back
> You fail again


Wrong, they won't have time to open their mouths. No spells will be casted.



Banhammer said:


> Most basic wizards know how to laugh off flames


Fine, prove that a wizard have survived a fireball explosion similar to the ones used at the Valley of the end.



Banhammer said:


> Yes. I'll give you a point allright
> One out of ten


When you can't beat them on their own game, poison the well. You get your gold star alright.


----------



## User Name (Jul 19, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> In the OBD, fodder aint feat.


Not saying its a good feat. Just saying it proved you wrong. But you keep coming back to this, I guess according to you two fodders =/= multiple opponents. Meh.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> Whether it works on 2 or 1000 doesn't matter in the least.  Harry was able to fend off an Imperius curse, what makes you think he'll fall victim to simple genjutsu?
> 
> This is ridiculous.  Exactly why I made this thread.



Because genjutsu works in an  entirely different way .


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

It's two am, and I don't have the energy to put you in your proper place.
I'll came back and son you tomorrow


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

I know how genjutsu works.  Affecting the chakra system to make a ninja believe that something is happening when it isn't blah blah blah.  These are basics compared to what the HP cast has to go through.  

The Imperius curse literally takes control of a person's mind.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 19, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Because genjutsu works in an  entirely different way .



it creates chakra imbalances in the brain and disrupts there senses. so harry, ron and hermoine now have chakra?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> I know how genjutsu works.  Affecting the chakra system to make a ninja believe that something is happening when it isn't blah blah blah.  These are basics compared to what the HP cast has to go through.
> 
> The Imperius curse literally takes control of a person's mind.



So they work in entirely different ways. Knowing how to counter one does not mean you can counter the other.



rawrawraw said:


> it creates chakra imbalances in the brain and disrupts there senses. so harry, ron and hermoine now have chakra?



For OBD purposes yes.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 19, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> it creates chakra imbalances in the brain and disrupts there senses. so harry, ron and hermoine now have chakra?



Law of Equivalence.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> So they work in entirely different ways. Knowing how to counter one does not mean you can counter the other.



It doesn't matter.  Its still just an illusion.  A basic Disillusionment spell would negate all of its effects.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> It doesn't matter.  Its still just an illusion.  A basic Disillusionment spell would negate all of its effects.



It is an illusion that works in a way they are unfamiliar with. It is also countered in a way they are unfamiliar with. I doubt a disillusionment spell would work.


----------



## ∅ (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> I know how genjutsu works.  Affecting the chakra system to make a ninja believe that something is happening when it isn't blah blah blah.


Yes, it directly affects your brain and could kill you're not equipped with a sharingan of your own.



Bitch said:


> These are basics compared to what the HP cast has to go through.
> 
> The Imperius curse literally takes control of a *person's mind*.


Fifth panel, genjutsu mind control.

life or death


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm not familiar with these OBD rules but if Ron, Hermione, and Harry are given chakra shouldn't genjutsu be equivalent to HP illusions?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2009)

Sasuke solos using his sharingan.

Wow, I'd never thought I would ever type this sentence... ever.



Bitch said:


> I'm not familiar with these OBD rules but if Ron, Hermione, and Harry are given chakra shouldn't genjutsu be equivalent to HP illusions?


It's not that simple. Illusions have several tiers.

You can't just say two different illusionary techniques are the same when one has shown vastly superior feats.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> I'm not familiar with these OBD rules but if Ron, Hermione, and Harry are given chakra shouldn't genjutsu be equivalent to HP illusions?



Genjutsu is dispelled by disrupting your bodies energy. If they can do this they can get out of it.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't understand.  Why does genjutsu even affect the HP cast if they don't have chakra?  And suddenly their disillusionment charm can't dispell illusions?

edit @mystictrunks: I doubt they could disrupt their bodies' energy when they have no chakra system in the first place.  I would assume the Disillusionment spell would be equivalent to Kai in Naruto.  But if that's not the case than I guess the Sharingan wins.


----------



## Raigen (Jul 19, 2009)

No. HP illusions are just that. There are only 2 ways to stop a Genjutsu; 1) Temporarily cutting off ones chakra flow to the brain in order to break the illusion or 2) Someone else 'injects' their chakra into the affected person to break the illusion.

Also, Tsukiyomi can't be stopped in the same manner as it's a far more powerful technique. If you recall, Kakashi spent 72hrs inside Itachi's Tsukiyomi and only a second passed in real-time. This is far beyond anything that the HP cast has had to deal with. If they get hit with Genjutsu, they only have a slight chance to escape before any one of the Naruto team slits their throats. If they get hit with Tsukiyomi, it's all over. *Period*.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> I don't understand.  Why does genjutsu even affect the HP cast if they don't have chakra?  And suddenly their disillusionment charm can't dispell illusions?



Techniques work as they are supposed to in their original work.

Genjutsu interferes with the flow of energy (oxygen? blood? Who knows) to your brain in order to create illusions.


HP illusions use magic to create illusions. Of course a spel created to counter these magical illusions will work but you can't expect it to suddenly restore the flow of energy to your brain when it was never designed to do that in the first place.



Raigen said:


> No. HP illusions are just that. There are only 2 ways to stop a Genjutsu; 1) Temporarily cutting off ones chakra flow to the brain in order to break the illusion or 2) Someone else 'injects' their chakra into the affected person to break the illusion.
> 
> Also, Tsukiyomi can't be stopped in the same manner as it's a far more powerful technique. If you recall, Kakashi spent 72hrs inside Itachi's Tsukiyomi and only a second passed in real-time. This is far beyond anything that the HP cast has had to deal with. If they get hit with Genjutsu, they only have a slight chance to escape before any one of the Naruto team slits their throats. If they get hit with Tsukiyomi, it's all over. *Period*.


Your post is irrelevant since Sasuke doesn't have Tsukiyomi as far as we know.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

Sasuke tries to look at them
Hermione makes them imperceptible to muggles making genjutsu impossible
Ron and harry use protego and reflect it back
Either disilusionment charms work or genjutsu dosen't. you choose which way equivalence rule works or dosen't but those are the only choices
TADAH
Now I'm going to bed


----------



## ∅ (Jul 19, 2009)

Either way, genjutsu isn't even necessary. There are tons of ninjutsu that would finish the job too.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

Is this how Sasuke and Itachi win all their matches?

How could the HP cast stop their chakra flow or inject chakra to each other when they *don't have* chakra.  This Law of Equivalence thing should work both ways.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> Is this how Sasuke and Itachi win all their matches?
> 
> How could the HP cast stop their chakra flow or inject chakra to each other when they *don't have* chakra.  This Law of Equivalence thing should work both ways.



It is assumed that they have a chakra system for the purpose of the match.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> Is this how Sasuke and Itachi win all their matches?



They never win                          .


----------



## ∅ (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> Is this how Sasuke and Itachi win all their matches?


You haven't been in the OBD very long, have you? They're the most underrated characters after Edward Cullen.



Bitch said:


> How could the HP cast stop their chakra flow or inject chakra to each other when they *don't have* chakra.  This Law of Equivalence thing should work both ways.


The equivalence rule can't work both way, because either their attacks works as they do in their respective fiction. Or the durability/vitality works as it does in their respective fictions.

To have it both ways would be to say that they do and do not have a chakra system.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 19, 2009)

Genjustsu is a more power Illusion it's just that. Just like Xavier's or Virgo Shaka's mindfuckery>>>>Narutoverses Mindfuckery.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

Platinum said:


> It is assumed that they have a chakra system for the purpose of the match.



So why can't we assume the Disillusionment spell would work like an auto-Kai?  



mystictrunks said:


> They never win                          .



I need examples of how people defeat them.  It seems near impossible to disrupt the flow of something you never knew you had.  :/


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

A said:


> You haven't been in the OBD very long, have you? They're the most underrated characters after Edward Cullen.
> 
> 
> The equivalence rule can't work both way, because either their attacks works as they do in their respective fiction. Or the durability/vitality works as it does in their respective fictions.
> ...



No I haven't.

Why can't we assume genjutsu works on them but the Disillusionment spell would work like an auto-Kai?  If this battle is all based on assumptions for Naruto, then there is no way the HP cast could win.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 19, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Either disilusionment charms work or genjutsu dosen't. you choose which way equivalence rule works or dosen't but those are the only choices
> TADAH
> Now I'm going to bed



The charm is designed to counter magical illusions. Genjutsus aren't magical illusions.


----------



## Raigen (Jul 19, 2009)

Well it's already made out in Naruto that everyone has Chakra. For them it's a combination of spiritual and physical energy that is used to create Jutsu. According to various series, *everyone* has spirit energy and a very scarce few ever learn how to use it. It's the same for Naruto, Bleach, DBZ, and many, many other series. Hell, a Farmer in DBZ had a power level. Neji can see the Chakra networks of all living things (which includes birds and insects). 

Just by the definition of it that they give, you can't say that Chakra doesn't exist in other universes. Every fiction just gives it a different name or doesn't name it at all because they didn't discover it. Either way the Law of Equivalency states that for purposes of matches that everyone has chakra. All this means is that Harry and the rest don't have the knowledge or ability to manipulate and/or use chakra.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

They technically are.  :/


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> I need examples of how people defeat them.  It seems near impossible to disrupt the flow of something you never knew you had. :/



They get blitzed or go up against an opponent who has greater Mindfuckery for starters. Can HPverse blitz? Are HP Illusions more powerful?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> They get blitzed or go up against an opponent who has greater Mindfuckery for starters. Can HPverse blitz? Are HP Illusions more powerful?



The answer to both those questions is no.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> I need examples of how people defeat them.  It seems near impossible to disrupt the flow of something you never knew you had.  :/


Easy. Move faster than Sasuke can see. Considering that in the grand scheme of thing, Sasuke is so as fuck...

There's also the fact that if you have an immunity or resistance to a greater level of illusions (Mukuro, Xavier, Virgo Shaka to name a few), you'll probably resist shitty illusions like HP's and genjutsu.


----------



## ∅ (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> Why can't we assume genjutsu works on them but the Disillusionment spell would work like an auto-Kai?


Levels of illusion, Itachi tortured Kakashi for 72 hours (even where the passing of a second felt like an eternity). These 72 hours occurred in a matter of seconds.

If you recall Sasuke and Itachi's battle, the entire first scenario was a battle in a illusion. Assuming that they would dispel the illusion, they would find themselves being trapped in another one.

Also, shadow clones aren't affected by genjutsu. Kakashi's clone took Itachi's torture without even flinching at their second encounter.

Naruto could from the very instant when he learned the shadow clone technique pump out a thousand clones.

Also, even ninja who can only use taijutsu (martial fighting style) have a chakra system.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Well it's already made out in Naruto that everyone has Chakra. For them it's a combination of spiritual and physical energy that is used to create Jutsu. According to various series, *everyone* has spirit energy and a very scarce few ever learn how to use it. It's the same for Naruto, Bleach, DBZ, and many, many other series. Hell, a Farmer in DBZ had a power level. Neji can see the Chakra networks of all living things (which includes birds and insects).
> 
> Just by the definition of it that they give, you can't say that Chakra doesn't exist in other universes. Every fiction just gives it a different name or doesn't name it at all because they didn't discover it. Either way the Law of Equivalency states that for purposes of matches that everyone has chakra. All this means is that Harry and the rest don't have the knowledge or ability to manipulate and/or use chakra.



Not _all_ series have spiritual energy.  I'm pretty sure that's mostly for Asian mangas and fiction.  And even then, I don't remember series like Sailor Moon or Black Lagoon having any chi/chakra equivalent.  

I just don't see how its fair that you give the HP verse chakra when they don't even know they have it.  That's like giving the Narutoverse spells without teaching them how to use them.  Genjutsu are literally translated into Illusion techniques.  If this Law of Equivalency made ANY sense, it would make them just that: advanced illusions.   And this Disillusionment charm was just an example of a Kai-like technique in the HPverse.  They have MUCH higher illusion resistance.



Tranquil Fury said:


> They get blitzed or go up against an opponent who has greater Mindfuckery for starters. Can HPverse blitz? Are HP Illusions more powerful?



They can't blitz, and IMO, the HP illusions are MUCH more powerful/advanced than the Narutoverse's.

edit: Scratch that.  Apparency = shunshin.  They can blitz.


----------



## ∅ (Jul 19, 2009)

If you think that Naruto genjutsu and Harry Potter illusions are the same (can be dispelled and such), then you also have to make the assumption that sharingan users would have an easy time breaking out of Harry Potter illusions.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

That's fine.


----------



## ∅ (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> That's fine.


Either way, they could simply be put to sleep.


----------



## Raigen (Jul 19, 2009)

Sailor Moon had magic, so no need for Chakra/chi/ki/reiatsu/etc. Black Lagoon was designed to be more realistic than most other animes. The most they ever pushed things was Revvy boat-jumping and Gin (think that's his name) cutting a bullet. Black Lagoon got into the real nitty, gritty violent underworld and backwater shit-towns where rape, murder, and mafias of all kinds are just the every day routine.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> That's fine.



But they are really not the same .


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

A said:


> Either way, they could simply be put to sleep.



If we can debate without all this chakra crap then I'm fine with it.  How will they be put to sleep?



Raigen said:


> Sailor Moon had magic, so no need for Chakra/chi/ki/reiatsu/etc. Black Lagoon was designed to be more realistic than most other animes. The most they ever pushed things was Revvy boat-jumping and Gin (think that's his name) cutting a bullet. Black Lagoon got into the real nitty, gritty violent underworld and backwater shit-towns where rape, murder, and mafias of all kinds are just the every day routine.



Yeah... so how would Black Lagoon characters get out of genjutsu?  :/  Realistic or not, the OBD challenges all types of verses.  If you magically give one verse chakra and then genjutsu them, they have no knowledge of their ability to disrupt chakra (you know, because they never knew they had it in the first place).


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> Not _all_ series have spiritual energy.  I'm pretty sure that's mostly for Asian mangas and fiction.  And even then, I don't remember series like Sailor Moon or Black Lagoon having any chi/chakra equivalent.



Ki/Riatsu/Chakra/Yoki/Cosmo/Mana(Life force) are just forms of energy. By Law of Equivalence everyone has atleast one of these. When we have Bleach vs Claymore we assume Yoki=Riatsu. When we have DB vs naruto we assume Chakra=Ki. If you want to play it that way everyone has Ki or Lifeforce so we'll work with that. Unless you're a Robot.

Sailor Moon had Magic and Black Lagoon I don't know about.



> I just don't see how its fair that you give the HP verse chakra when they don't even know they have it.  That's like giving the Narutoverse spells without teaching them how to use them.  Genjutsu are literally translated into Illusion techniques.  If this Law of Equivalency made ANY sense, it would make them just that: advanced illusions.   And this Disillusionment charm was just an example of a Kai-like technique in the HPverse.  They have MUCH higher illusion resistance.



Illusions have Tiers. Unless you want to argue that Itachi's Illusions=KHR illusions or that resisting Itachi is the same as resisting Mukuro. Higher resistance to Sharigan=/=higher resistance to some other character like Xavier. So resisting Genjutsu does'nt mean you stand a chance against Xavier.

[They can't blitz, and IMO, the HP illusions are MUCH more powerful/advanced than the Narutoverse's

edit: Scratch that.  Apparency = shunshin.  They can blitz.[/QUOTE]

You equalised speed to give HPverse some chance,if HPverse was faster why did you equalise speed? How are HPverse Illusions more advanced and powerful?Give a reason.


----------



## Raigen (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> Yeah... so how would Black Lagoon characters get out of genjutsu?  :/  Realistic or not, the OBD challenges all types of verses.  If you magically give one verse chakra and then genjutsu them, they have no knowledge of their ability to disrupt chakra (you know, because they never knew they had it in the first place).



That's what we call a Rape Thread.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

Platinum said:


> But they are really not the same .



Of course they aren't, but if this Law of Equivalency were actually supposed to make things fairer for _both_ sides, the HP verse or any other verse put against the Narutoverse shouldn't be given a chakra system just for the purpose of making them lose.  :/


----------



## Raigen (Jul 19, 2009)

If the thread starter just wanted HP to lose flat out and make it a spite thread, he wouldn't have equalizing speed. At that point, Naruto would just effing speedbltiz the whole cast and tear their heads off.


----------



## ∅ (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> If we can debate without all this chakra crap then I'm fine with it.  How will they be put to sleep?


With genjutsu, you said you accepted it. Genjutsu was used at the Chuunin exams to put the audience to sleep. Kakashi took out the two ninja spying on Naruto in the latest chapter without them having to go through an illusion.

Anyway.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Ki/Riatsu/Chakra/Yoki/Cosmo/Mana(Life force) are just forms of energy. By Law of Equivalence everyone has atleast one of these. When we have Bleach vs Claymore we assume Yoki=Riatsu. When we have DB vs naruto we assume Chakra=Ki. If you want to play it that way everyone has Ki or Lifeforce so we'll work with that. Unless you're a Robot.



Yeah, but not all universes have the ability to disrupt/alter their lifeforces.  Its funny how you used Claymore and Bleach, both of which have chakra-like equivalences.  



Tranquil Fury said:


> Illusions have Tiers. Unless you want to argue that Itachi's Illusions=KHR illusions or that resisting Itachi is the same as resisting Mukuro. Higher resistance to Tuskiyomo=/=higher resistance to some other character like Xavier.



I have no idea who any of those people are.



Tranquil Fury said:


> [They can't blitz, and IMO, the HP illusions are MUCH more powerful/advanced than the Narutoverse's
> 
> edit: Scratch that.  Apparency = shunshin.  They can blitz.



You equalised speed to give HPverse some chance,if HPverse was faster why did equalise speed? How are HPverse Illusions more advanced and powerful?Give a reason.[/QUOTE]

I forgot about their ability to use Apparitions.

Harry's immunity to the Imperius curse, using Disillusionment to resist all types of illusions vs. Voldemort, casting Patronus, etc.  



Raigen said:


> That's what we call a Rape Thread.



For who?  Revy could stick a bullet up all of their asses.  :/


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 19, 2009)

Link removed

*In addition, if a combatant does not have a particular type of spiritual/energy power, then their strength/will is substituted. For example, we would assume that Luffy from One Piece would be able to break out of the binding spell that Rukia used on Ichigo at the beginning of Bleach, even though he has no reiatsu, because his physical feats are way above that of Ichigo in the beginning of the series.*

So Prove HPverse Illusions>Narutoverse and you have a counter .


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> If the thread starter just wanted HP to lose flat out and make it a spite thread, *she* wouldn't have equalizing speed. At that point, Naruto would just effing speedbltiz the whole cast and tear their heads off.



Don't assume I'm a man.  



A said:


> With genjutsu, you said you accepted it. Genjutsu was used at the Chuunin exams to put the audience to sleep. Kakashi took out the two ninja spying on Naruto in the latest chapter without them having to go through an illusion.
> 
> Anyway.



IIRC, that was Kabuto's jutsu, and a weak one at that.  

Disillusionment = Kai here, so Harry simply casts it over both of his teammates since he wouldn't be affected by the genjutsu in the first place.  They are also masters of nonverbal spells.  What's stopping them from casting Fiendfyre and burning them all before they use any ninjutsu?


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Link removed
> 
> *In addition, if a combatant does not have a particular type of spiritual/energy power, then their strength/will is substituted. For example, we would assume that Luffy from One Piece would be able to break out of the binding spell that Rukia used on Ichigo at the beginning of Bleach, even though he has no reiatsu, because his physical feats are way above that of Ichigo in the beginning of the series.*
> 
> So Prove HPverse Illusions>Narutoverse and you have a counter .



 This made things much easier.  

If will is substituted for illusion resistance then I no longer have to participate in this debate.


----------



## ∅ (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> IIRC, that was Kabuto's jutsu, and a weak one at that.


Exactly, it's a low level jutsu yet puts an audience to sleep.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> Of course they aren't, but if this Law of Equivalency were actually supposed to make things fairer for _both_ sides, the HP verse or any other verse put against the Narutoverse shouldn't be given a chakra system just for the purpose of making them lose.  :/



Cry more.

That's just how shit works in the OBD.

We can go the same route if you like. Magic doesn't exist in the Naruto-verse so it wouldn't harm them .



Bitch said:


> This made things much easier.
> 
> If will is substituted for illusion resistance then I no longer have to participate in this debate.



Where in that paragraph does it say willpower= illusion resistance?


----------



## ∅ (Jul 19, 2009)

It's only fair, since Chakra is a type of magic.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

A said:


> Exactly, it's a low level jutsu yet puts an audience to sleep.



The audience not including people like Sakura and Shikamaru.  Hermione, Ron, and Harry were all trained in the dark arts and all of high genjutsu resistance.  Harry negated Voldemort's Imperius using his will alone.  



Platinum said:


> Cry more.
> 
> That's just how shit works in the OBD.
> 
> We can go the same route if you like. Magic doesn't exist in the Naruto-verse so it wouldn't harm them .



That's pathetic.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> This made things much easier.
> 
> If will is substituted for illusion resistance then I no longer have to participate in this debate.



Oh but you DO. Resisting one characters Illusion=/=Resisting another character. Resisting Narutoverse Illusions does'nt mean you can resist someone whose more powerful . You need to prove that the Illusions in HPverse are more powerful. Not taking any sides but you do NEED to provied reason and proof.

Unless Resisting Voldy=Resisting Prof. Xavier. Because thats the logic you're using here.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Where in that paragraph does it say willpower= illusion resistance?



Its pretty clear.  :/

Obviously the HPverse has no energy equivalent to the Narutoverse's chakra.  Harry's willpower alone would negate all genjutsu attempts.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Oh but you DO. Resisting one characters Illusion=/=Resisting another character. Resisting Narutoverse Illusions does'nt mean you can resist someone whose more powerful . You need to prove that the Illusions in HPverse are more powerful. Not taking any sides but you do NEED to provied reason and proof.
> 
> Unless Resisting Voldy=Resisting Prof. Xavier. Because thats the logic you're using here.



I don't know who Prof. Xavier is so I don't know how to reply to that, but Voldemort is the Dark Lord and master of the Dark Arts.  Harry Potter was one of the few who, with his will alone, was able to negate the effects of Voldemort's Imperius curse.


----------



## ∅ (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> The audience not including people like Sakura and Shikamaru.  Hermione, Ron, and Harry were all trained in the dark arts and all of high genjutsu resistance.  *Harry negated Voldemort's Imperius using his will alone.*


Will is not enough to negate genjutsu, Jiraiya specifically stated that Naruto should avoid fighting geniuses because of that.

Then again, after the crowjob Naruto might have gotten some resistance.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> Its pretty clear.  :/
> 
> Obviously the HPverse has no energy equivalent to the Narutoverse's chakra.  Harry's willpower alone would negate all genjutsu attempts.



I missed the slash so that's my fault. Sorry about that.

How does Harry's will power break him out of simple genjutsu. Naruto wanted to break out of Itachi's genjutsu but wasn't able to until someone disrupted his chakra flow.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

A said:


> Will is not enough to negate genjutsu, Jiraiya specifically stated that Naruto should avoid fighting geniuses because of that.
> 
> Then again, after the crowjob Naruto might have gotten some resistance.



But I thought the law said that if a character has no energy equivalent, he/she could use will/strength.  :/


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> I don't know who Prof. Xavier is so I don't know how to reply to that, but Voldemort is the Dark Lord and master of the Dark Arts.  Harry Potter was one of the few who, with his will alone, was able to negate the effects of Voldemort's Imperius curse.



Charles Xavier from X-men. Now you keep saying that being able to resist Voldemort=being able to resist Narutoverse Genjustsu but you need to explain why. You have to explain why HPverse Mindfuckery>Narutoverse Mindfuckery. 

If Universe A has more powerful Mindfuckery than B then resisting such an attack in A means you have a good chance of doing so in verse B.

I'm neutral but you still have to explain this to the people on the opposition.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I missed the slash so that's my fault. Sorry about that.
> 
> How does Harry's will power break him out of simple genjutsu. Naruto wanted to break out of Itachi's genjutsu but wasn't able to until someone disrupted his chakra flow.



That's where there's a problem.  The law states that will could be used to replace energy, but will alone isn't enough to negate genjutsu in the Narutoverse.  :/


----------



## ∅ (Jul 19, 2009)

It's safe to say that Sasuke is on Itachi's level, or at very least close to it.

this


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> That's where there's a problem.  The law states that will could be used to replace energy, but will alone isn't enough to negate genjutsu in the Narutoverse.  :/



Speed Blitz can change that for starters.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Charles Xavier from X-men. Now you keep saying that being able to resist Voldemort=being able to resist Narutoverse Genjustsu but you need to explain why. You have to explain why HPverse Mindfuckery>Narutoverse Mindfuckery.
> 
> If Universe A has more powerful Mindfuckery than B then resisting such an attack in A means you have a good chance of doing so in verse B.
> 
> I'm neutral but you still have to explain this to the people on the opposition.



Okay.  Well, Voldemort was able to control hundreds if not thousands of people (including high level wizards) using his Imperius alone.  Wouldn't that make him AT LEAST Itachi level when it comes to genjutsu/illusion mastery?


----------



## ∅ (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> Okay.  Well, Voldemort was able to control hundreds if not thousands of people (including high level wizards) using his Imperius alone.  Wouldn't that make him AT LEAST Itachi level when it comes to genjutsu/illusion mastery?


You saw the scan of Sasuke taking out countless ninjas at the same time without receiving as much as a scratch with his genjutsu.

Voldemort took over those wizards's minds one by one.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

A said:


> You saw the scan of Sasuke taking out countless ninjas at the same time without receiving as much as a scratch with his genjutsu.
> 
> Voldemort took over those wizards's minds one by one.



When was it stated that he used genjutsu?  He did that feat off panel, so it may just as well have been a big Chidori Nagashi or something.

We don't know that, either.  And a wizard affected by Imperius could be controlled to use Imperius on other wizards and make a big chain reaction.  That shows just as much Quantity > Quality as Sasuke's feat.

It doesn't matter though.  If Voldemort's illusion mastery = Itachi's, that makes Harry's illusion resistance equal or higher than that of Sasuke's.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> When was it stated that he used genjutsu?  He did that feat off panel, so it may just as well have been a big Chidori Nagashi or something.
> 
> We don't know that, either.  And a wizard affected by Imperius could be controlled to use Imperius on other wizards and make a big chain reaction.  That shows just as much Quantity > Quality as Sasuke's feat.
> 
> It doesn't matter though.  If Voldemort's illusion mastery = Itachi's, that makes Harry's illusion resistance equal or higher than that of Sasuke's.



Voldermort's illusions aren't nearly as good as Itachi's going by feats.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

Btw, easy way HP cast could win:

-Cast Fiendfyre, apparate 400+ kilometers away, and wait for NaruSakuSasu to die.  :3


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Voldermort's illusions aren't nearly as good as Itachi's going by feats.



Wtf?  How aren't they?  Voldemort was able to control high leveled wizards to do his bidding.  The only person Itachi took control of was some hooker.

edit: Whatever.  I'm tired.  I'll be back in a while... or not.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> Wtf?  How aren't they?  Voldemort was able to control high leveled wizards to do his bidding.  The only person Itachi took control of was some hooker.



You want to argue that Voldermort's illusions >tsukuyomi... okay then.


----------



## ∅ (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> When was it stated that he used genjutsu?


Orochimaru implied it in the first scan.



Bitch said:


> We don't know that, either.  And a wizard affected by Imperius could be controlled to use Imperius on other wizards and make a big chain reaction.


To rephrase you "We don't know that, either."



Bitch said:


> It doesn't matter though.  If Voldemort's illusion mastery = Itachi's


Voldemorts illusions are dependent on charms, he has to cast spells in order to invade people's mind. Itachi could kill a large number of high-level jounins with just a glance. Kakashi even wondered why Itachi spared him, and he had the resistance of the Sharingan.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

Back.  ._.



Platinum said:


> You want to argue that Voldermort's illusions >tsukuyomi... okay then.



Uhm, yeah?



A said:


> Orochimaru implied it in the first scan.
> 
> 
> To rephrase you "We don't know that, either."
> ...



May I see it again?

Yes, we do.  Draco casted Imperius on Madame Roberta who then casted an Imperius on Katie Bell.  

Voldemort has nonverbal charms...  He and Dumbledore simply need to think something to happen for it to, well, happen.  :/


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> Uhm, yeah?



So Voldermort can give 72 hours of torture in a single second just by locking eyes with his opponent good to know.

Voldermort wishes he could half the shit that Itachi can do in tsukuyomi.


----------



## ∅ (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> May I see it again?






_"Not even a drop of return blood ... When I'm looking at this child ... The fact that *I used to be called a genius* looks pitiful." - Orochimaru_



Bitch said:


> Yes, we do.  Draco casted Imperius on Madame Roberta who then casted an Imperius on Katie Bell.


I thought you meant directly spreading, as if Voldemort would be able to use the spell on one wizard and directly after he'd cursed another one, etc. Because frankly, it wouldn't make a good point otherwise.



Bitch said:


> Voldemort has nonverbal charms...  He and Dumbledore simply need to think something to happen for it to, well, happen.  :/


He sure spoke when he tried to curse Potter with Imperio. Not all spells are nonverbal, just the useless ones.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

Platinum said:


> So Voldermort can give 72 hours of torture in a single second just by locking eyes with his opponent good to know.
> 
> Voldermort wishes he could half the shit that Itachi can do in tsukuyomi.



He could control a person's every thought and action.  Imperius > Tsukiyomi.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

A said:


> _"Not even a drop of return blood ... When I'm looking at this child ... The fact that *I used to be called a genius* looks pitiful." - Orochimaru_



So, how is this implied to be genjutsu?  



A said:


> I thought you meant directly spreading, as if Voldemort would be able to use the spell on one wizard and directly after he'd cursed another one, etc. Because frankly, it wouldn't make a good point otherwise.



He could control multiple wizards at the same time.  How do you think Draco controlled both Roberta and Katie simultaneously?  And Draco is definitely no where near Voldemort's level.



A said:


> He sure spoke when he tried to curse Potter with Imperio. Not all spells are nonverbal, just the useless ones.



Dramatic effect + audience clueless-ness.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> He could control a person's every thought and action.  Imperius > Tsukiyomi.



Not if they have the will power to break it, even if you have will power you can't break out of Tsukiyomi.

Why are we arguing this anyway? Imperius is not an illusion.


----------



## ∅ (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> He could control a person's every thought and action.  Imperius > Tsukiyomi.


Tsukiyomi isn't for controlling, it's purpose is to mind-rape. Either kill, or severely weaken. The only one who has been able to counter the Tsukiyomi is Sasuke with his Sharingan.

Compare this to Kakashi's which was completely useless against it. Itachi could've killed Kakashi with a mere look.

Spell-binding jutsu are another form of genjutsu.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

Can't we just make this a non-genjutsu/illusion fight?  Those are always dull, anyway.


----------



## ∅ (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> So, how is this implied to be genjutsu?


Because Orochimaru said that Sasuke just made Orochimaru's genjutsu look like shit, hence he used genjutsu.



Bitch said:


> He could control multiple wizards at the same time.


Yes, he spoke to their minds. It's not like he moved for them.



Bitch said:


> How do you think Draco controlled both Roberta and Katie simultaneously?  And Draco is definitely no where near Voldemort's level.


Irrelevant.



Bitch said:


> Dramatic effect + audience clueless-ness.


Prove it by using a reference from the canon material where Imperio is used without the uttering of a word.



Bitch said:


> Can't we just make this a non-genjutsu/illusion fight?  Those are always dull, anyway.


Sure, if they're close enough Sasuke will use Chidori Nagashi to paralyze everyone on the field (for the greater good). If they're distant then the Chidori blade or projectiles can be used.

Also kagebushins.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> Can't we just make this a non-genjutsu/illusion fight?  Those are always dull, anyway.



Because they would win the fight with genjutsu and you want them to lose right?


----------



## ∅ (Jul 19, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Because they would win the fight with genjutsu and you want them to lose right?


He'll have to make a few more restrictions before that works.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

A said:


> Because Orochimaru said that Sasuke just made Orochimaru's genjutsu look like shit, hence he used genjutsu.



What the fuck?  He just said that Sasuke was superior to him as a ninja and a genius.  There is no implication of him using genjutsu in the least.  



A said:


> Yes, he spoke to their minds. It's not like he moved for them.



Yeah, he controlled them.  Same thing.



A said:


> Irrelevant.



It is relevant.  :/  



A said:


> Prove it by using a reference from the canon material where Imperio is used without the uttering of a word.



I'm not going to look through all the books.  



A said:


> Sure, if they're close enough Sasuke will use Chidori Nagashi to paralyze everyone on the field (for the greater good). If they're distant then the Chidori blade or projectiles can be used.  Also kagebunshins



And the HP cast could just apperate away and cast Avada Kedavra/Fiendfyre/Imperius/Crucio.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Because they would win the fight with genjutsu and you want them to lose right?



What?  This is obviously too difficult to debate and we'll never get a result.  I'm already arguing for HP's side and its obvious Voldemort is equal to or greater than Itachi in illusion mastery.



A said:


> He'll have to make a few more restrictions before that works.



*She*.


----------



## ∅ (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> What the fuck?  He just said that Sasuke was superior to him as a ninja and a genius.  There is no implication of him using genjutsu in the least.


Genius in Naruto means genjutsu user.



Bitch said:


> I'm not going to look through all the books.


Concession accepted.


----------



## Monzaemon (Jul 19, 2009)

A said:


> Genius in Naruto means genjutsu user.



What the hell.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

A said:


> Genius in Naruto means genjutsu user.



So Neji is a genjutsu user?  



A said:


> Concession accepted.



Uh huh.  Not having time to go through 7 books for your sake does not = a concession.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> And the HP cast could just apperate away and cast Avada Kedavra/Fiendfyre/Imperius/Crucio.



When have they ever casted any of those spells?

They could just dodge or kawarmi Avada Kedavra

Fiendfyre can just be kawarmi'd or consumed by amaterasu.

Imperius wouldn't work on anyone except Sakura.

Crucio can likewise be dodged.



Bitch said:


> I'm already arguing for HP's side and its obvious Voldemort is equal to or greater than Itachi in illusion mastery.



Sure it is .


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

Platinum said:


> When have they ever casted any of those spells.
> 
> They could just dodge or kawarmi Avada Kedavra
> 
> ...



How? HP character cast spells at the speed of thought


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

If you read the books, you'd know.  :/

And Harry has MASTERED the unforgivable spells.


----------



## ∅ (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> So Neji is a genjutsu user?


Different contexts, he was a child prodigy.



Bitch said:


> Uh huh.  Not having time to go through 7 books for your sake does not = a concession.


It is.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> If you read the books, you'd know.  :/
> 
> And Harry has MASTERED the unforgivable spells.



Those spells go FTL amirite


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2009)

A said:


> Different contexts, he was a child prodigy.



Genius still doesn't mean genjutsu user.  :/



A said:


> It is.



No, it isn't.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

Bitch said:


> If you read the books, you'd know.  :/
> 
> And Harry has MASTERED the unforgivable spells.



Proof of this please.

And didn't Hermione say that she couldn't control fiendfyre so how the hell could Ron or Harry?

Naruto could solo this with KB spam or he could just seek cover and enter sage mode and rape this.

Sasuke could solo by dodging all the spells with sharingan and kill them all with shunshin+ head chop 

Sakura.... well she gets raped .


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jul 20, 2009)

Bitch said:


> I was being sarcastic dear.  Note the  emoticon.  I just want to see how many people will say Team 7 wins.



I say team 7 wins. 

Honestly..what are the HP kids going to do,unless they get some outside help?



> If you read the books, you'd know. :/
> 
> And Harry has MASTERED the unforgivable spells.



But Harry won't use the spells unless he really hates that person.Harry has no reason to hate Team Seven, there fore no unforgivable curses.




> What? This is obviously too difficult to debate and we'll never get a result. I'm already arguing for HP's side and its obvious Voldemort is equal to or greater than Itachi in illusion mastery.



1: Voldemort looks at Itachi and starts to cast Avada Kedavra.

2: Itachi Casts (tsyukuyomi) and tortures Voldemort untill he dies

3: Voldemort comes back later after using one of his Horcruxes

4: Repeat 6 times Until voldemort is killed for good.





> Okay. Well, Voldemort was able to control hundreds if not thousands of people (including high level wizards) using his Imperius alone. Wouldn't that make him AT LEAST Itachi level when it comes to genjutsu/illusion mastery



He had his followers to help him brainwash people,he didn't do it all by himself.Without his Death Eaters Voldemort would be Pawned easily by the Wizarding world. Dumbledore said so much himself in Prisoner of Azkaban I believe.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 20, 2009)

spankdatbitch said:


> I say team 7 wins.
> 
> Honestly..what are the HP kids going to do,unless they get some outside help?
> 
> ...



Honestly I agree with this, Harry and crew, aren't bloodlusted so, that means no unforgivables, also CIS and PIS is still on, so that further hampers them, so unless they can hit all of Team 7 with stunners, naruto wins.

Ugh i feel dirty...

Edit: Voldemort doesn't use his horcruxes to return to life, otherwise he could've done that right off the bat in the series. He needs to go through a complex ritual or get something like the Sorcerer's Stone to get a new body.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jul 20, 2009)

> Honestly I agree with this, Harry and crew, aren't bloodlusted so, that means no unforgivables, also CIS and PIS is still on, so that further hampers them, so unless they can hit all of Team 7 with stunners, naruto wins.




And then add in the fact that Naruto has Sage mode and other jutsu's (summons,Kagebunshin,FRS).Plus Ron is a horny bastard so if Naruto turned into a naked Hermione he would get taken out quickly.

Sasuke has Sharingan to track their movements,a giant summon,a sword that can cut through just about anything,and multiple other jutsu's (Katons, Genjutsu).

With speed equalized Sakura is almost reduced to an outright brawler and close quarter fighting with a armed wizard is a very bad idea.Fortunately her strength will knock anyone she actually hits out with a single blow.And bringing Katsuya into this match makes it flat out rape.

Honestly....Team Potter is outmatched in every way by their counterparts.



> Edit: Voldemort doesn't use his horcruxes to return to life, otherwise he could've done that right off the bat in the series. He needs to go through a complex ritual or get something like the Sorcerer's Stone to get a new body.



In that case Voldy's chance of ever beating Itachi just went from 1% to 0.0005%


----------



## Densoro (Jul 20, 2009)

Ugh, A's condescending BS gave me a headache. I feel bad for Bitch =<

Also, people are twisting the equivalency rule around horridly. "If you don't have chakra, then resist Itachi's illusions with your willpower. Except willpower has never broken his genjutsu before in canon." Well duh, because in canon, he's used it on people who weren't allowed to will through it. They had chakra systems, so they had to use chakra, not will.

And isn't bloodlust an OBD assumption? So wouldn't the HP trio be bloodlusted enough to use the unforgivables?

...And really, genius = genjutsu user now? >__>; So how many people in real life have taken tests that say they're genjutsu users? I really don't even see how this crap came about.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2009)

I read this thread and all it came up was "giberish giberish giberish, double standard (something chakra that can only affect chakra is valid for the purposes of this battle but something magical that can only affect something magical is not) genjutsu"
Sasuke has never used Genjutsu on more than one person at a time, while multiple oponents is a trait weakness in sharingan users.
Protego is a comon imediate reflexive charm that reflects everything from the most mundane damage, like a high speed broom crash onto the ground to the mystical such as legimens charms and whatnot.
Sasuke genjutsus one of them, get's it reflected back at him, or not, while the other too cast it no matter what, then they telleport away, dissillusion their wonky comrade, as dillusionment charm returns people from their illusioned stupor, became impereptible to muggles, teleport back and then procced to rape.
The teleporting and the the imperceptiion is not necessary mind you. They can go straight to the head exploding. But this is just something typical for them to do.

Page 7 and 8 is more crap of A trying to pull a valid feat in the OBD using fodder ninjas. It dosen't work.
Pein oneshots Konoha but gets taken down by konohamaru. Don't pull fodders for feats.


Willpower taking down Genjutsu argument is pointless for reasons posted above. But posting scans of genjutsu actually fucking with your cognitive functions such as mind controlls, even though it's been retconed ever since, is begging to be able to be defeated in said willpower argument with Occlumency.
So don't go there either.
Being normally defeated is better than you defeating yourself



A said:


> It's safe to say that Sasuke is on Itachi's level, or at very least close to it.
> 
> this



Yeah ignore Itachi was dying on drugs and taking it easy on him at the time, and try to use the can(n)on.


mystictrunks said:


> The charm is designed to counter magical illusions. Genjutsus aren't magical illusions.



Now this seems to be a big point. 
The answer is no. There are charms designed to break people out of their illusioned state.
The reason why they can do it is magical, but the product is this.
You don't say Katons can't burn a paperbag because it cames from Chakra
And you don't say Genjutsu dosen't work because HPverse dosen't have chakra sistems.


Still, the argument is mostly pointless. Sasuke has genjutsu reflected back at him, and no baaaawing in the world from A and Raigen is going to change that.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2009)

A said:


> Disprove what, the subjective opinion of a blogger?


Make sure you downplay the source of an interpertive essay first with arbitrary judgment, so to have an excuse to run away from the argument


> Sure, why not? - It's the U.S. if Christopher Paolini's work was close enough to be called a rip-off of Star Wars, George Lucas would've had a case and sued him a long time ago.


Because surprise butsex isn't isn't rape unless the victims to go to police about it



> Well then, you're a fanboy.


Because I know better literature when I see it?


> You know what's funny? I googled [stephen king "jkrowling is an"] and didn't end up with any results. But yeah I latter found the commentary where he compared JKR to Meyers. Either way Eragon is better written.


The quote is right there. "The diffrence is *Rowling is a terrific writer*, and Meyer can't write worth a damn", not "Rowling is a relatively terrific writer".



> Do you honestly think that their level of telepathy will do shit against the Mangekyo? If so I'd like proof, if not then a concision.


Proof is that Narutoverse has NO level in telepathy. They trie to confuse the human judgement by appealing to trigger senses and causing unballances in the brain (using a lovely double standard)
So *anyone* with the lowest level of a sixth based sense, with means to break it, is allready >>>>>>>>> magekyo, a genjutsu I'dd like proof sasuke has.


> Sorry, it is canon.


No, it's canon it didn't really happen. Genjutsu. Aaaall an illusion. A pretend.





> I haven't seen worse debating in a great while, you're making it too easy for me.


I haven't seen an argument like that since Phenomonol, so have your own kudos.



> Well then you're wrong.


lol @ haven't seen this bad debating in a while.
Stretchy blade faster than a magiccally conjured buble


> In a sense ninjutsu would be reality warping for the same sense as magic is.


In a sense magic does things for no scientifical basis reason or scientificall limits while ninjutsu isn't.


> You sure like to wank your shit to levels beyond the canon material.


You sure like to spew gibberish instead of facing the fact that magicless people can't preciee magical people that cast a magical spell that magic  impercetible to those without it, and therefore unable to defend against attacks they cannot register
Simple Logic > A


> Imperio? No shit, he'll have to hit the right thing, you don't affect Naruto by damaging the shadow clones.


If a thousand clones could survive a general immobilarbus. Ignore that KB die under the damage of their own punches landing something now.
Do it, for teh lulz 


> Only works on their magic, try again.


Chakra that only works on chakra works and magic that only works on magic dosen't.
DOUBLE STANDARD, YAY!
Ignore protego reflection while you're at it.
You won't.


> Wrong, they won't have time to open their mouths. No spells will be casted.


because non verbal spells don't exist and speed isn't equal
You're such a genius A



> Fine, prove that a wizard have survived a fireball explosion similar to the ones used at the Valley of the end.


I can proove to you as per dumbledore in the Cave and Fyiendfire that Wizard's Incendio's and Fiendfyre can be more powerfull.
Who has a Katon ever burned?
Oh yeah, big flashy bang, and then no one.


> When you can't beat them on their own game, poison the well. You get your gold star alright.


Does that mean you're not taking me to the prom


----------



## Micku (Jul 20, 2009)

Couldn't Naruto like do a massive shadow clone to attack all three of them? 

But overall, I don't entirely know. If Harry, Ron, and Hermione hits with of them with their spells, it's over. Plus they could teleport around. Only Sasuke could predict them and possibly dodge it. But they could always teleport in back of them and attack Sasuke. 

I think the Harry kids would win if the speed is equal.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2009)

sharingan has no way to predict an aparition


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jul 20, 2009)

> Also, people are twisting the equivalency rule around horridly. "If you don't have chakra, then resist Itachi's illusions with your willpower. Except willpower has never broken his genjutsu before in canon." Well duh, because in canon, he's used it on people who weren't allowed to will through it. They had chakra systems, so they had to use chakra, not will.



True...the only person to have broken it was Sasuke, and that was a combination of Will and Sharingan mastery.

If you don't have a sharingan it's extremely difficult to win against MS. unless you're OP,Bleach,DBZ,Marvel or DC character that is 



> And isn't bloodlust an OBD assumption? So wouldn't the HP trio be bloodlusted enough to use the unforgivables?



I was under the impression that it was not standard unless otherwise stated to be so.



> ...And really, genius = genjutsu user now? >__>; So how many people in real life have taken tests that say they're genjutsu users? I really don't even see how this crap came about.



Hermione is the HP equivalent of Sakura, so I suppose she might be a genjutsu user were she in Naruto.

But this is the real HP trio versus Team seven, so crossover fics don't count as evidence here in the OBD





> Couldn't Naruto like do a massive shadow clone to attack all three of them?



Yes he could and honestly I think that's all that would be needed for this fight.



> But overall, I don't entirely know. If Harry, Ron, and Hermione hits with of them with their spells, it's over


.


what spells do they even know (besides unforgivables that they would never use) that could put a dent in team seven?

1: *Disarming charm:* So they Disarmed Sasuke of his sword? great now they only have giant summons,three nin with superhuman strength, and Multiple jutsu's to deal with.

2: *Protego charm:* Defend them against Kunai and shurikens..Sure.Protect them from getting killed by exploding kunai's,Frog Genjutsu,and giant summons...not so much.

3: *Wingardium Leviosa* great....now they lift a heavy rock up to drop on Team sevens head when the run under it.Too bad it's so obvious and has less than a 1% chance of actually succeeding.

4: *Silencio:* Using this charm the HP crew can make team Seven members where they momentarily will be unable to speak,thereby preventing them from doing jutsu's.So instead they get put in a Genjutsu by Sasuke and Naruto and Sakura one hit K.O them with a punch.

5: *Confundus charm* One of hermione's specialties, kind of like a temporary genjutsu to confuse you.Only problem is that Sasuke's illusions are far superior and hermione wouldn't stand a chance were she caught in one.So in short, Hermione tries to cast confundus on Sasuke, who then mind fucks her with sharingan.

6: *Sectum Sempra ( something like that)* Not really all that special.Pretty much the equivalent of having a magic sword,except with less control.Deadly all the same,but it's canceled out by Team seven having access to Kunai,Shurikens, and the sword of Kusanagi.

7: *Petrifious Totallous* Has the potential to be a problem if Team seven gets hit by it.It's pretty much like a parilization genjutsu.Luckily for them all three members of team Potter know this spell while only Sasuke is capable of doing the same with his Genjutsu on Team seven.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 20, 2009)

Wait, what happened to banhammer?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 20, 2009)

Read through this thread, theres a high chance this is why he was banned. Poor Banhammer


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 20, 2009)

Ban got banned. Unfortunately, the hammer swings both ways.


----------



## Knight (Jul 20, 2009)

gotten banned(irony).


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2009)

A said:


> Genius in Naruto means genjutsu user.







No. Genius means the same thing in Naruto that it means in the dictionary. 

lol @ this outright lying


----------



## Z (Jul 20, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Ban got banned. Unfortunately, the hammer swings both ways.




**


The Hogwarts trio stomps.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jul 20, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> **
> 
> 
> The Hogwarts trio stomps.



Are you serious? please tell me you're not serious.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 20, 2009)

He has a Snape avatar.

Does he look an unbiased individual to you?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2009)

If you put it that way, you should never debate in Disgaea threads...


----------



## Zetta (Jul 20, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> If you put it that way, you should never debate in Disgaea threads...



Like 90% of fiction could actually deal with most of Nippon-ichi regardless 

Not to mention I admitted that Dark Schneider could beat Zetta.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 20, 2009)

Zetta is atleast willing to admit Overlord Zetta would loose to Darsh and Z. I'd give Zetta some credit, there is a limit for him too.

And Nipponverse has the scared tome so if it's used properly...


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Like 90% of fiction could actually deal with most of Nippon-ichi regardless
> 
> Not to mention I admitted that Dark Schneider could beat Zetta.



That _is_ true.

Yeah, but there's more scope for thinking that the HP trio could beat Team 7 than for thinking that Zetta could beat DS, I'd say. It's not too unreasonable: fiendfyre + apparition combo, killing curses, protego, etc.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jul 20, 2009)

Zetta said:


> *He has a Snape avatar.*
> 
> Does he look an unbiased individual to you?



Yeah I noticed that too.

I'm just trying to figure out if he's intentionally trolling, or really believes that Harry Potter could win this.

That is true.



> Yeah, but there's more scope for thinking that the HP trio could beat Team 7 than for thinking that Zetta could beat DS, I'd say. It's not too unreasonable: *fiendfyre + apparition combo*,* killing curses*, *protego,* etc.




1: Except that Friedfyre could very well kill them too, provided they don't get away fast enough.Also remember Sasuke was able to escape being burned up by Amaterasu  with a body replacement.The same could be done in this case I imagine.

Naruto and Sasuke could easily use their boss summons to carry them and sakura to safety,as I doubt the cursed fire would easily consume Manda or Gamabunta.

2: The trio wouldn't ever use killing curses unless they were bloodlusted.The OP says nothing of that,so we should take it as them being normal.

3: I don't think protego would do shit against exploding tags,Mangeyou Sharingan,summons,Rasengan,Kirin,Chidori..etc.etc.

Protego was designed as a shield against minor incantations.In OOTP Protego wasn't even able to fully protect Harry from a deatheaters spell.He was still knocked back from the force of the technique.do you realley think something of that caliber would stand up to Sage Mode or other jutsu's?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 20, 2009)

spankdatbitch said:


> Are you serious? please tell me you're not serious.



The OP made speed equal and did not allow for prep time prior to the match starting.

That means Naruto doesn't get to start out in Sage mode, and it also means that the Naruto characters are severely handicapped.


----------



## Bakemonoka (Jul 20, 2009)

Naruto can easily swarm Harry Ron and Hermoine with 1000 bunshins. Or Sasuke uses genjutsu to let Harry kill Ron and Hermoine. Or he can use Chidori Senbon or Chidori Eisō. He can also enter CS2 pretty quickly as shown when he fought Oro which means he can tank most attacks the Wizard Trio throw at him. His CS2 Wing is basically a shield for him.
Sakura is pretty useless, she can maybe punch the ground up to serve as a shield.


----------



## RWB (Jul 20, 2009)

A said:


> Genius in Naruto means genjutsu user.



I thought Rock Lee couldn't use Genjutsu?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 20, 2009)

Bakemonoka said:


> Naruto can easily swarm Harry Ron and Hermoine with 1000 bunshins.



Haven't read the end of Harry Potter have you? They could handle a KB spam at the end.



> Or Sasuke uses genjutsu to let Harry kill Ron and Hermoine.



Harry's sufficient anti-mindfuckery feats to show that that wouldn't work. Sasuke would be doing well to take out one opponent with Tsukiyomi, and the other two would get him before he could do anything else.



> Or he can use Chidori Senbon or Chidori Eisō.



Sasuke with low speed wouldn't be able to use it before he was targeted by a spell due to speed being equalized.



> He can also enter CS2 pretty quickly as shown when he fought Oro which means he can tank most attacks the Wizard Trio throw at him. His CS2 Wing is basically a shield for him.



No he can't. Sasuke lost the cursed seal when Itachi sealed Orochimaru.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2009)

RWB said:


> I thought Rock Lee couldn't use Genjutsu?



A's bullshitting, don't mind him.




> 1: Except that Friedfyre could very well kill them too, provided they don't get away fast enough.Also remember Sasuke was able to escape being burned up by Amaterasu with a body replacement.The same could be done in this case I imagine.
> 
> Naruto and Sasuke could easily use their boss summons to carry them and sakura to safety,as I doubt the cursed fire would easily consume Manda or Gamabunta.
> 
> ...



If they don't but I'd say they probably could. Sasuke wouldn't have enough time, I'm pretty sure, and the fiendfyre would spread regardless. His speed here is at best peak human, he wouldn't get away.

Conceded.

I don't think Naruto will have enough time to use Sage mode, and the strength of protego depends on the caster to some extent, I'm fairly sure. End-of-series Harry should be able to use it to block what Team 7 could do before they get burned. Exploding tags require either the kunais to get through to them or one of the ninjas to get to them. Neither is likely to happen, the former because they can stop the kunai in midair, the latter because speed is equalized. Others? I'm pretty all Team 7 have are close-to-mid range jutsu, nothing that the HP trio wouldn't be able to stop before it reached them.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 20, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> That _is_ true.
> 
> Yeah, but there's more scope for thinking that the HP trio could beat Team 7 than for thinking that Zetta could beat DS, I'd say. It's not too unreasonable: fiendfyre + apparition combo, killing curses, protego, etc.


Half of which they never used properly.

Crabbe (or was it Goyle?) used the Fiendfyre after learning it from Voldy while the trio have never performed Avada Kedavra in their life.

You're talking as if magic was just the same as pointing a wand and saying a command word. Remember what Crouch Jr said during DADA:


			
				 Crouch Jr. said:
			
		

> Avada Kedavra's a curse that needs a powerful bit of magic behind it - you could all get your wands out and point them at me and say the words, and I doubt I'd get so much as a nosebleed.



For some reason, everyone is working on the assumption that they've mastered every spell known to man. Not to mention the other unforgivable curses work the same. Harry was only able to use Cruciatus because he loathed Alecto for spitting in McGonagall's face. There is no such loathing present for Team 7.



strongarm85 said:


> The OP made speed equal and did not allow for prep time prior to the match starting.
> 
> That means Naruto doesn't get to start out in Sage mode, and it also means that the Naruto characters are severely handicapped.


I still don't see what stops Sasuke from just looking at them and turning their brains into mush?


Also, I see no bloodlust involved. Meaning the HP trio will go in with Stupify instead of lethal curses. Considering Stupify has trouble dealing with things that super human vitality (the spider in the maze, dragons), how do you think it'll react to Narutoverse's durabillity?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Half of which they never used properly.
> 
> Crabbe (or was it Goyle?) used the Fiendfyre after learning it from Voldy while the trio have never performed Avada Kedavra in their life.
> 
> ...



That's a point, but seeing as how Harry begins Auror training and all, I'm assuming he's reasonably proficient in them. 

Besides, if _Crabbe_, one of the least competent adversaries they face, can use fiendfyre, they should be able to pretty easily.

Superhuman vitality. Body-wise, don't team 7 have human or a little above human durability? And besides, even if they're OK taking high-level hits, it doesn't equal instant magic resistance. You're overrating Narutoverse there. The spider in the maze and dragons are both non-human, very powerful beasts.



> There is no such loathing present for Team 7.



Sasuke is in team 7 

But I see your point.



> I still don't see what stops Sasuke from just looking at them and turning their brains into mush?



A pretty inconclusive debate's being going on about chakra and genjutsu and HP illusions and willpower and shit. So I'm ignoring both sides' illusion abilities. No genjutsu for Sasuke.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 20, 2009)

It this adult trio then?

I was going by the assumption that this was the last incarnation to have feats... IE book 7.

Also, without bloodlust, I really don't see any of them pulling out the Unforgivables right away. And by the time the released their enemies are dangerous as fuck...

There's still also the fact that while speed is equal, Sasuke's Shunshin puts him far above the trio again. And he has a sword that channels lightning. I don't think Protego is gonna stop a super human wielding a Kusanagi blade charged with lighting.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 20, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Also, I see no bloodlust involved. Meaning the HP trio will go in with Stupify instead of lethal curses. Considering Stupify has trouble dealing with things that super human vitality (the spider in the maze, dragons), how do you think it'll react to Narutoverse's durabillity?



Moot point Zetta. Bloodlust is always assumed to be on unless stated otherwise in the opening post.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 20, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Moot point Zetta. Bloodlust is always assumed to be on unless stated otherwise in the opening post.



Even so. Could you honestly say they could use the curses?

None of them have ever shown use of Avada Kedavra.
Harry showed one use of Crucio and that was against Alecto... which only worked because he loathed him.
Harry is also the only one who has shown use of Imperius. So they have basically one person who can do one curse.


----------



## Seyta (Jul 20, 2009)

Bitch said:


> Speed is equalized.
> 
> *Let's just see how horrid some fans are...*



You brought *RAIGEN* into this thread... RAIGEN

Of all people why did you need to get HIM in here??? >.<

Amor and Unknown TOGETHER can't be more annoying than that...


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jul 20, 2009)

> Haven't read the end of Harry Potter have you? They could handle a KB spam at the end.



HUH??? 


What are you talking about? somehow I don't remember the part where the Trio takes on dozens of wizards at once and defeats them.



> Harry's sufficient anti-mindfuckery feats to show that that wouldn't work. Sasuke would be doing well to take out one opponent with Tsukiyomi, and the other two would get him before he could do anything else.




Tsukiyomi's ability says that Sasuke controls space and time within the Genjutsu.That means that Sasuke could torture Harry for a week and kill him in the time it would take Hermione and Ron to run halfway to him.And they begin to cast a spell then promptly get burned to cinder as Sasuke uses Amaterasu at close range.

The mind fuckery and pain Harry received at the hands of Voldemort simply CANNOT be  compared to Tsukiyomi.Harry got hit on and off by the Crucioatis curse for like 5 minutes in Goblet of fire...big whoop 

Do you think Harry's mind could take being tortured for days on end?



> *If they don't but I'd say they probably could. Sasuke wouldn't have enough time*, I'm pretty sure, and the fiendfyre would spread regardless. His speed here is at best peak human, he wouldn't get away.



Sasuke was able to pull off that replacement quickly and to the point where it was flawless.Fiendfyre is pretty much the same as Amaterasu,so I see no reason why he wouldn't be able to pull off a save even with equal speed.




> I don't think Naruto will have enough time to use Sage mode




Naruto's perfected Sage mode, all it takes is a few seconds for him to activate it.I'm sure Sasuke and Sakura could buy him enough time to get into Sage mode without many problems.



> and the strength of protego depends on the caster to some extent, I'm fairly sure. End-of-series Harry should be able to use it to block what Team 7 could do before they get burned.



Harry (or any wizard for that matter) has never shown the ability to conjure a protego strong enough to stand up to what Team 7 could dish out.And just in case you didn't know there are some spells Protego can't block,Avada Kedavra being one of them.

If Protego is so powerful why didn't they use it to protect them from fiendfyre?It's obviously because it wouldn't block the cursed fire, nor do I think it could block Amaterasu,FRS,or any of the summons attacks.



> Exploding tags require either the kunais to get through to them or one of the ninjas to get to them. Neither is likely to happen, the former because they can stop the kunai in midair, the latter because speed is equalized.



If the Kunai's were anywhere close to them, it would blow them on their asses when they detonated.They have a LOT of power behind them you know.

And Team seven are experts in using tricks like Kagebunshins and Replacement jutsu's to trick their opponents.Somehow I don't see them having much trouble sneaking up on the Potter trio, since they were never properly trained for that type of combat.They're ninja's for gods sake,sneaking up a nd taking out their enemies is their specialty.




> I'm pretty sure all Team 7 have are close-to-mid range jutsu, nothing that the HP trio wouldn't be able to stop before it reached them.



Well Sasuke has Kirin to fry them from a long distance away.Naruto has Frog Genjutsu that can be used on multiple opponents to mind fuck them even from a distance.And how exactly are they going to stop Naruto's FRS when he throws it.It's a mass of wind chakra, I doubt spells will work on it.

Even from a distance The potter trio are sitting ducks.


----------

